# Trip



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2018)

Where am i today?. Pic number 1
These will not be easy. Anybody i have told or if you see answer elsewhere please do not ruin for others.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2018)

You're not in Texas.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 16, 2018)

I don't know but it sure is beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm guessing Idaho or Montana?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 16, 2018)

I’m guessing America

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 16, 2018)

I'll go with Idaho. Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 16, 2018)

At the art gallery taking pictures of water color paintings or you need a new camera one!


Oh wait... You do know what a camera is, don't you? Feller your age could be drawing pictures of your travels.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 16, 2018)

Colorado


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh that's Montana

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Sep 17, 2018)

Utah.


----------



## drycreek (Sep 17, 2018)

Wyoming looks just like a spot close to where I did a couple prong horn hunts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P. (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks like summer time in Alaska or atleast that what it looks like on Gold Rush.


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 17, 2018)

In your truck taking a picture out the window.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Sep 17, 2018)

Near the river!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2018)

Sprung said:


> I'm guessing Idaho or Montana?


Gotta be more specific


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2018)

Got to destination yesterday. Almost zero for internet. 470 miles. Love rock formation on this pass. 



 

River at bottom of these cliffs should ring fly fisherman bell.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2018)

6:30 mt time this AM



 

Cant get better hint than that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## CWS (Sep 17, 2018)

Yellowstone park waiting on old faithful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2018)

CWS said:


> Yellowstone park waiting on old faithful.


Was there overnight. Bbought dinner for daughter and went for flag lowering on roof. A mite windy up there. Makes the 87 ft in air seem a bit higher.  
But we were out of there at dawn... pics are trip out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 17, 2018)

Had to say hi ta Ben

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 3


----------



## Sprung (Sep 17, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Gotta be more specific



The parts where there are mountains and rivers and trout fishing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2018)

Sprung said:


> The parts where there are mountains and rivers and trout fishing.



Grrrrr


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 19, 2018)

https://www.wzzm13.com/mobile/artic...ently-urinating-into-hot-spring/507-595963584

Guys we might have to bail ole Mike out....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2018)

People are so stupid. A guy got gored by a rutting bull elk day before we got there. People get so close to the wildlife. Makes me nervous to watch the idiots.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 19, 2018)

Long gone from there.... wild but tame, well until ya try to touch one

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 25, 2018)

Little Big horn! Hope you and Bonnie had fun time- I miss her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 25, 2018)

Who cares.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Sep 25, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> https://www.wzzm13.com/mobile/artic...ently-urinating-into-hot-spring/507-595963584
> 
> Guys we might have to bail ole Mike out....



And as a follow up: https://kdvr.com/2018/09/22/colorad...-urinating-in-to-old-faithful-at-yellowstone/







No, Colorado doesn't want to claim him and wishes the geyser had done so.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 25, 2018)

kweinert said:


> And as a follow up: https://kdvr.com/2018/09/22/colorad...-urinating-in-to-old-faithful-at-yellowstone/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously not the first bad week he has had!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm on a trip myself. Arkansas right now. Beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 25, 2018)

Heading to Nashville in the morning. Can you say -- ROAD TRIP!! --

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

